# Shore fishing with lindy rig ?



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I know I should be worried about ice fishing but....

When you shore fish with Lindy rigs and leeches what size sinker do you usually use and what length leader?

Seems to be a popular method of shore fishing that I have never tried. So just looking for some friendly advice.

thanks


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

A lot of it depends on what waters you are fishing. In rivers I use a 3/4oz to 1oz sinker with a 2 ft leader. In lakes a 3/8oz should be plenty with a shorter leader 1 to 2 ft. Always make sure the sinker slides so they don't feel the weight of the sinker. It WILL be the difference between a limit and no fish.

I have always made sure the sinker slid up and down the line. One day Fishing with some freinds I decided to see if it would make a difference and tied it directly to the line so it wouldn't slide and missed every bite I had while they were catching fish.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're fishing a river, you'll need to gauge the current to determine how much weight you'll want. Otherwise you'll end up with your line a few feet off shore downstream.

Also, if there's a lot of snags with the current you'll want to keep a shorter leader to avoid snagging yourself.

If there's no current then you can get away with very light weight, just have enough to get a good cast.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I was figuring on lake shore with little to moderate current. Picked up some 3/8oz an 1/4oz weights this week. Hoping that would work, usually have heavier out of the boat. I make 1 trip a year out to Devils Lake in the spring and usually cast cranks but wanted a backup plan just in case.

Longer ago than I care to remember I fished the St.Clair river coming out of lake Huron. 10 miles downstream from the lake I needed at least 8oz of weight to keep a lure on the bottom. Was pretty exciting to cast that 3-way mess from shore and get a back lash. Never knew lead could fly so far.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've had some luck using those lindy no-snagg rattling sinkers from shore when I'm having trouble getting them to bite. From shore you are pretty limited where and how far out you can fish. Sometimes the right noise brings the fish in toward your bait. I almost fish a lindy rig or a lindy rig set up using a floating jig head instead of a regular hook all the time from shore. You'll catch fish this way.


----------

